# deer calls



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

i was wondering about using deer calls. i have a grunt tube and am not really sure how to use it. do i blow 1 long grunt lots of long grunts, whats the pattern for using these


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Short grunts and semi soft. Hit it 2 times and wait awhile and do again. Don't call often or deer will know its you and not a buck...........Theres some ways and I'm sure you'll get more..................Rich


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

how long should i wait between the 2 grunts, and how long should i wait b4 i grunt again after my previous attempt, 5sec between the 2 grunts and 5-10 min between thethe next round????


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I usually hit the 2 or 3 grunts pretty much right after each other or a second or two in between. After that I usually won't hit the tube again for 30 to 45 minutes unless I see a deer and want to try and bring it in closer....................Rich


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

In the area that I usually hunt, the big bucks do not respond to grunt. But I have read that waiting 5-10 minutes between is OK. It also said to cut it out altogether after you have one hooked. I blow a couple times, once in each direction. The big buck grunts I have heard in these woods are very quiet and soft, and very rare...just the friendly "I am over here" sound. 

I have never had a buck respond to the grunt when he is in range. It never spooked them to spaz-out, but they went on the slow and careful and wary retreat. In these woods, the bucks always use signals other than grunt (smells, foot stomps, etc) before committing.

Most often, a doe bleat brings in a button or a two year old, but nothing big. I just blow soft for a second or two in each direction. The big does are normally too wise in my woods. But one time, I really bellered out with the youngster bleat, because I heard a lost yearling doing it one afternoon the week before. And a doe did come around looking for the youngster.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am no expert with the deer calls but I will give you what little I know. 


First of all there is more than one way to grunt a tube. Just like other communication methods such as talking it is used to communicate different things. It is one of the deer's primary communication methods.

I decided to make this easier on myself than trying to convey what little I know and simply posting someone else's interpretations. 

Here is a pretty good link to descriptions of the various sounds. I hope this helps.

http://www.bowzone.ca/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=39


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've experimented a lot with all the calls on the market with little to no success. I've had many young deer respond and come in, but no mature deer. I do credit a nice 3.5 yr. old 8 pointer I took with my bow back in 93 to a single soft grunt, but that is it. He was on a ridge about 80 yards west of my stand. I gave 1 soft short grunt and he immediately turned my way and ended up offering me a 15 yard broadside shot.

I personally gave the calls up probably 6-7 years ago. I'm not saying they do not work, but they don't for me . I concentrate on mature deer now, and calling just gives up my location. I still carry a doe bleat, but only use it to "stop" a mature buck for a shot. This I find is more effective and less disturbing than a whistle.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't use the grunt blindly in the stand, meaning simply to call out to anything in earshot. I only use it when I have spotted a buck that is not travelling in my direction. He may be grazing off in a distance or just passing through. Many times as FishNFool said they pay no attention. But I have had several times where they do change their direction and venture in closer to have a look-see. Also, I will use the grunt tube on rattling as well. I have had pretty decent success on rattling in some areas. A lot of the success depends on the areas I believe and how comfortable the deer are responding to other deer communication and how much human interaction they get.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i got bord one day at west branch and gave out a wierd 10 blow grunt somthing like "bur burrrrrrrrrrrr bur burrrrrrrrr burrrrrrr burrrr bur" something like that in high and low pitches then i had had an huge 8 point standing 10 yards in in about 5 min but i spooked him when i turned to get a shot did the same thing about 2 weeks later and had an 4 point come in on me from the same thick cover but never steped out into the shooting lane mabey they just wanted to know what the heck that sound was ????? i dont know but havent ever had any other deer respond to a grunt................jim


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I found another site here that gives the audio for each call. There are several and many sound alike but I think it helps to at least understand some of them.


http://www.afhfh.org/Deer%20Facts.htm#Sounds%20of%20the%20Whitetail


----------



## lureboy98 (Aug 24, 2004)

Have only had success rattling in my days...


----------



## zamoyer (May 24, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone has had success using can calls?


----------



## Blaze6784 (Nov 3, 2006)

How and when should you use a can call?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

The only call that ever worked for me was called Alaskan Deer Call. I could cold call in deer and if I had deer in close that partially spooked, I could get them back in range about half the time. I lost the call a few years ago and can not locate the company again. Used to have adds in bow hunter mag. The call was 2 flat pieces of plastic about 4" long and concave on one side. The 2 pieces were sandwitched with the concave sides together with a rubberband running in the middle. The whole thing was held together with another band. You adjusted the sound by tension on the band. It really worked!


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

There is a good article about this in Mathews magazine Bowhunting Whitetails. Check it out, Gander carries their magazine.


----------

